# Baffin Bay Women's Fishing Retreat



## Capt Sally (Nov 7, 2005)

*Hello Women Anglers and Friends:
* 
*ANNOUNCING THE NEXT CAPT. SALLY'S WOMEN'S FISHING RETREAT ADVENTURE
* ​
*Baffin Bay Magic and Mystery  *
*April 17-20, 2009
Hosted by Capt. Aubrey Black
Capt. Black's Outdoor Adventures

 ***
* The next world-class fishing destination of the 2009 series of Women's Fishing Retreats, Baffin Bay offers lots of big trout and redfish on topwater lures. Held April 17-20, 2009, this event is priced at $615 per person and is only open to 28 anglers. This all-inclusive retreat includes two days of guided fishing, two nights of lodging at the Baffin Bay Inn, all of your food, beverages, gifts and specialized seminars about fishing in the Baffin Zone! To read more about this retreat, click the links below:

*
*CLICK HERE TO SIGN UP FOR THIS RETREAT!*
CLICK HERE TO READ MORE ABOUT THIS RETREAT
CLICK HERE TO SEE THE ENTIRE 2009 CAPT. SALLY'S WOMEN'S FISHING RETREAT SCHEDULE

*More information about these retreats:*
Capt. Sally's Women's Fishing Retreats are a revolutionary way for women anglers to participate and learn about all of the styles of fishing available in Texas. These events are designed specifically for women and offer plenty of great opportunities to fish and to network with other women who have like interests. Learn from the pros, try new techniques, hone your skills and have fun!​ *MISSION STATEMENT: 
"Developing an Independent Angler"
*​


----------

